# My Z7 cost to much to shoot



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

In two days I robin hooded two arrows and broke the nocks off of another two. I stopped shooting the thing until Monday when i plan on slicing the head of an old tom turkey.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Try aiming for different spots. :lol:


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Little Roober said:


> Try aiming for different spots. :lol:


but what fun woukd that be!:lol:


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

He was aiming at different spots, I think he said he hit four different arrows


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> In two days I robin hooded two arrows and broke the nocks off of another two. I stopped shooting the thing until Monday when i plan on slicing the head of an old tom turkey.


i did the same thing with my bowtech alligeance.

but it only took me 7 shots.

glad your happy with your bow.

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

When your able to shave the hair off a gnats ***** at 40 yards like I do with my DXT then come talk to us :lol: :lol:.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you wasting arrows? Take a deck of cards and shoot the trump a five works perfect!!! Once in awhile I clip a vane but very seldom hurt a carbon shaft and there fun to date and hang up in the deer cleaning shop !!! And vanes are easy enough to replace
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

SPITFIRE said:


> When your able to shave the hair off a gnats ***** at 40 yards like I do with my DXT then come talk to us :lol: :lol:.


 The gnats oughta be out in a few weeks i'll give it a try. Im quite confident i can split a gnats hair.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Since our kids started shooting.... the gnats dont even bother coming in our yard anymore....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I think i am just gonna break out the old black widow long bow for shooting this summer. I havent shot that baby in a few years. Once i behead ole tommy boy.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

always love a beheading...


----------

